# Need help, want XXL Elvis costume over fat suit



## joeys1976 (Sep 25, 2010)

I actually ran into that same problem. I was going to go as Fat Elvis for a theme party this year. Looks like I might have to go with something else.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

There are some here at a variety of price points. The cheapest XXL looks to be around $120 or without a cape around $108, and there is also a 3XL at that price point.

http://www.costumesofnashua.com/CNWebSite105/Active905/Pages/CostumeRental/Elvis50s/Elvis.htm


----------

